# Can't Stop Farting



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

It's becoming very annoying, everyday, all day I do is fart and they are by far the worst most disgusting farts I've ever done. It's only got worse since I started eating a lot more to try and gain weight. I'm not sure of its the Protein that's causing it or all the Fibre from my Oats/Bread etc.

Anyone else get disgusting Bodybuilding farts ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its the protein - just bask in the ambience


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

learn to love the gas


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

only time this happens is if i introduce cheese into my diet. Can eat 300g plus protein without any fart problems. Got to be an intolerance to be creating so much gas.


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes it's the protein I find 40G+ of protein in one go and I'm forever squeezing some of the foulest smelling farts out


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

nobody wants to stand near me cos of my extreme protein farts ruining my social life cos i stink haha


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol. Think most of us get this mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's probably the lactose, if the protein is cheap it may have too much lactose in it and this can be the problem


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 It'll be the lactose, it always sets me off.

Just go for a low carb protein next time.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im constantly farting. Mrs goes mad. It is foul though. Smells of raw sewage!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

if its a new diet then your body is just getting used to a larger food intake.i was like that when i upped my food intake when i started training.it settled down though after about a month.only time i fart now is after a protein shake.and its always a room clearer


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I work in an office surrounded by females, I just switch the fan on an pretend it's not me!


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww well least it's not just me haha.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i get bad gas lol, i was thinking of getting some actimel or something lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Get a cork, or a dildo to plug it up.

I haven't tried it, honest.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

parrrrp!


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

charcoal tablets and digestive enzymes with each meal takes the edge of it


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i get it after i've had my shakes

don't think it can be helped mate


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I get it bad too, sometimes makes my stomach ache. Think its cause of the gas. I been eating bio yogurt recently and think it's made it better.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

try dropping the oats and see if it helps


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

haha all part of the game mate. OK if you work outside but I'm working in an office environment so every so often it's a trip to the gents to let off some steam! Best ones are the silent killers in bed....you let one off....then wait until the gf starts to scream at you! Who says romance is dead?? :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I sharted earlier :/


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

I suufer real bad, especially at night apparently, it doesnt bother me as im asleep but it wakes the wife up! The joys of being married to a bodybuilder, she loves the look especially ripped and loves the farts lmao.


----------



## bassfaceuk (Jul 18, 2012)

i get them pretty bad! i just blame it on the dog when im at home :rolleye:


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wont be the protein, will be the dairy and sugar flavouring. If your chugging down mass gainers and protein bars as well as eating fast food to top it off nothing will spare you.

Protein won't cause you to fart.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Im constantly farting. Mrs goes mad. It is foul though. Smells of raw sewage!


Update. Haha. Mrs is going fcuking mental! Said its absolutely foul that i keep doing it. Said its putting her off me! Jese, 4 years and it could be a fart that splits us up! Tried to palm it off on my meds but i don't think she's having it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Get some digestive enzymes down you with each meal, and take some pro-biotics.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Get some digestive enzymes down you with each meal, and take some pro-biotics.


Nice one. Take it i can get from somewhere like Holland and barrett?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robc1985 said:


> Nice one. Take it i can get from somewhere like Holland and barrett?


I am not sure, I live in the states.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sell them by the jar!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Trumpet Bum xx

Toot toot


----------

